# Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?



## ph1584 (13. Mai 2013)

*Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*

Hallo Leute!

Habe die alte Festplatte meines Laptop (R.I.P.) in meinen PC verpflanzt. Habe versucht über die Datenträgerverwaltung bzw Diskpart die alte Wiederherstellungspartitions von Win 7 zu löschen. Es will einfach nicht.

Wisst Ihr wie ich diese hartnäckig gesicherte Partition löschen kann?

Lg


----------



## stevie4one (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*

Die HDD komplett neu formatieren klappt nicht?


----------



## ph1584 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Die HDD komplett neu formatieren klappt nicht?



Habs schon mit Diskwiper versucht. Das Programm kann auf die Wiederherstellungspartition nicht zugreifen. Schreibgeschützt sozusagen.


----------



## RaV3D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*

Versuchs mal mit GParted


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*

In Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen,
das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.

Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:

*diskpart*
*list disk* (zeigt die Nummer deiner Festplatten)
hier muß die richtige Platte ausgewählt werden, anhand der Größe sollte das ja eindeutig sein.
*select disk x* (X ist die Datenträgernummer der Platte, setzt den Fokus auf diese)
*list volume* (zeigt Nummern der Volumes)
*select volume x* (x ist die Nummer des gewünschten Volumes)
*detail volume* (zeigt die Eigenschaften dieses Volumes)
*attributes volume clear readonly*
*exit*

möglich wär auch, das die Partition als active markiert ist
*list partition*
*select partition x*
*inactive*
*exit*


----------



## ph1584 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Alte Wiederherstellungspartition löschen- Wie?*

@ Inzersdorfer:

Danke!!! Habe die Partition frei bekommen und jetzt den gesamten Speicherplatz zur Verfügung. Wirklich sehr hilfreiche Profi-Tipps. 

GlG


----------

